# How to texture ceiling?



## jimithing78 (Aug 31, 2007)

I believe that's called a knockdown texture. You're probably going to need a hopper and air compressor to do that. I couldn't find anything on this site, but here's an overview of how it's done:

http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60312


----------

